# Stepping into new construction! Help with bids



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

So new construction is taking off again. Im getting lots of prints. So far most have been little simple houses, owner builder kinda things where they want to trim, buy the fixtures ect. Today though I got handed prints to a duplex, with 6 in total to be plumbed:thumbsup:.

Each duplex has 
6 toilets
2 double lavs
2 single labs
1 4x6 soaker tub
2 3x4 shower pan with surround
2 5' tubs with surrounds
4 laundry boxes (1 on each floor)
Kitchen sink
2 icemaker
2 hosebibs

Baseboard heat. 
Think Ill go with a Gv90+5 coupled with a aqua plus 55 and a hydronic garage heater per side (each side is 2100 square feet)

Gas to the dryers, boiler, range, and fireplace.

Most of the companies up here bid per fixture
Like 
Toilet, white, elongated bowl, comfort height 800.00
hosebibs- 150 each
white china lav with moen chateau chrome faucet 750.00

Ive done a rough estimate for the pex, abs, gas pipe, fixtures, fixtures are all Moen, chrome, cheap stuff ect. and Im looking at about 10-11K for a duplex in parts

If I follow one guys numbers he would want about 26k to do the water, waste and vent and gas.

my labor costs on this will be about 400.00 a day x10 days so I'm looking at an 10K profit, and thats not including the heat portion.

What do you guys think? too high, low. I really want the work. Don't want to do it for free though, but the market up here can be tough. We deal with a lot of non qualified russians who do the work dang cheap.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

danielleyland said:


> I will advice you to have proper market research. Check out what your competitors are charging for this work to be completed. Also, you can act as a client and contact your competitor to get their bid for different work to be perform. This will gives you a better ideas of pricing structure and increase your chances to get the new work.


Advise you to post a introduction before the beating starts..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

danielleyland said:


> I will advice you to have proper market research. Check out what your competitors are charging for this work to be completed. Also, you can act as a client and contact your competitor to get their bid for different work to be perform. This will gives you a better ideas of pricing structure and increase your chances to get the new work.


Do that and you can go broke very quickly. There are no short cuts. A proper take off with labor hours figured based on experience and a thorough understanding of your costs per hour is the only way I know to prevent catastrophe.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

danielleyland said:


> I will advice you to have proper market research. Check out what your competitors are charging for this work to be completed. Also, you can act as a client and contact your competitor to get their bid for different work to be perform. This will gives you a better ideas of pricing structure and increase your chances to get the new work.


I can't stand guys like you. People like you are why I decided to go to work for a large company instead of owning a business anymore. I do all the work quoting a job then you guys come around and try to get the customer to revile what other have bid. Then you say I can do it for so much less and get the job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

danielleyland said:


> I will advice you to have proper market research. Check out what your competitors are charging for this work to be completed. Also, you can act as a client and contact your competitor to get their bid for different work to be perform. This will gives you a better ideas of pricing structure and increase your chances to get the new work.


We don't care how it's done in Mumbai. Goodbye Elvis. :ban:


----------

